# Problems with fordogtrainers.com



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there,

Wondering if anybody has had any problems ordering from fordogtrainers.com. I ordered a trial sleeve in august and received a order confirmation email, update email and the sleeve in 8 days. I now ordered a hidden sleeve and to date have received no emails, and after sending 6 emails to Guy, no reply let alone my hidden sleeve and its been 14 days.

Anyone have the same experience? Is the service only good on the first order?? I am worried that I am not even getting a reply.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I learned early on not to pay extra for the rush delivery. With all the items being made and shipped from Israel figure a month to receive items. My friend never got an order he placed and after a month he put a stop payment. My other friend orders from them all the time and never had a problem with them. I got pissed with them after finding a couple of sewing needles in a sleeve cover I used on a pup and told them off. Bought their new sleeve cover only to find majority of the cover is a white canvas. 

I would call the number and continue emailing Guy. You may want to make a stop payment if payed by Credit card. Guy will probably give you an extra % off your next order for your trouble.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered a harness from them a few years ago. Weeks went by and no harness. I emailed, called, left messages, emailed, etc. etc. Nothing.. not a word. I then sent in a message saying to cancel my order. I told them I would refute the credit card company if they charged me, and I even changed my credit card number because I was worried the website was a scam. After that, they FINALLY contacted me and said that they were making the harness and that they were just getting ready to ship it. I said thanks but no thanks. That was the first and last time I ever attempted to buy from them.


----------



## Michael Mick (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered from the via the fast express post about $180 worth of stuff and via express post they got it out to me withing the time frame stipulate 

In addition to some late extra orders ive used them a couple of time no dramas and the stuff was custom made to measure

Im in australia dunno if that makes any difference


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I ordered from them maybe 6-8 times before? Never a problem, late orders or anything. I don't order from them anymore though...just personal preference to other companies.


----------



## Matthew Thurston (Jul 26, 2010)

I ordered from them 3 or 4 years ago. Poor communication, took a month to get my items and when I did they were the wrong things. Quality of gear was mediocre at best. I have not ordered from them since.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

they have a warehouse in brooklyn New york. I have bought somethings from them the x sleeve. I didn't like the fact that they had more than one of the sleeves and none of them fit the same way. The covers for the sleeves were cheap as well. So I am not that hot about the craftmanship


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought a couple of harnesses that worked well, until I left one on my dogs when I put him in his crate and he thought it was a chew toy. I have two X sleeves (one from them and one in a trade)
like the concept and price but agree the original covers are crap.
I've also had to repair/replace the inside grab handle on both when my GSD insisted on biting on the end and crushing the handle. The design is a wooden handle with separate screws from the side. Replacing it with one bolt worked fine. Never had trouble with shipping although it took a month to get the sleeve.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have learned the hard way to just save my money, and go bananas at big trials, where I can try the stuff on, see it...and not pay for shipping.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a few things from them. The quality was really mediocre at best. The shipping took to long for standard items. I talked with them a few times and they mean well but its low quality stuff in my view.


----------



## Shelly Kellogg (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered a tug from them and received an email from Guy about a week later saying there was a delay and I could cancel or wait for the item. I told him I would wait and did receive it within another week or so. I would say it was a satisfactory experience.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a few things from them, and the quality is really nice...but I also waited, and waited, and waited. I won't order from them again because of that.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

have gotten things from them in the past, no problems.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> have gotten things from them in the past, no problems.


 
Lucky you. We have some new club members who apparently saw the fordogtrainers logo on some of my stuff, so two of them placed orders with them back in September. One received his stuff two weeks ago, the other hasn't received anything yet.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally got my hidden sleeve today, took 3 weeks!


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

I have ordered x-sleeve and bite wedge and have been very pleased. Yes, the original covers aren't the best. Overall, great bang for the buck. Had one issue with the handle coming off on the wedge cover. Guy promptly sent me a replacement. 

Ebay is always an option for those that get into the sport enthusiastically and then quit abruptly.


----------

